# Grullo/grullas



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Like palominos they come in different shades. Having a cream gene in the mix can also impact the shade.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Every horse color comes in different shades, and even the shade of the same horse can change throughout their life or with changes in nutrition, sun exposure, what shampoo is used on them etc. My own horse is black. Sometimes she looks like a bay. Other times she looks like a deep black. Sometimes a bit of brindling shows through, but it's different from year to year and season to season. I couldn't figure out what color she actually was at first because she was so sun burnt when I first got her, that I had her genetically tested. Turns out she is homozygous black. Even true blacks can fade in the sun!

Here are some pictures of her in her varying shades:





































Sorry I don't have any grulla to share with you. Your horses are beautiful! Grulla has always been one of my favorite coat colors! Though even if I did have a grulla to share, you wouldn't be able to use mine as a reference point. Specific shade is so individual to the horse and how they are housed and cared for that there's no way to predict exactly what their shade is from season to season. Obviously using a UV protectant fly sheet, turning them out in shade, or doing night-only turnout on hot, sunny days will help with the sun bleaching, but otherwise it's tough to predict.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

The ones I've known were very different colors in summer vs winter. Both of these two are mustangs. They didn't seem to change much in color as they aged, just with seasons. The top horse is about three years old, the bottom horse about sixteen. The young horse goes almost white in the winter. Both horses have neat zebra striping on the legs along with the dorsal stripe.










(I have permission to use this photo)


----------



## peppersonlygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a dunskin that gets confused with grullo all the time. The color changes have been very interesting!


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

My new girl's breeder sent me a photo of my girl from last summer. She's almost going to match my other grulla even though she's much darker than my other girl now with the winter fuzzies.


----------

